# Авиация > До 1945 >  ВОСПОМИНАНИЯ ПАЛУБНОГО ЛЁТЧИКА.

## Vorob

Прежде всего спасибо за высокую честь - принятие в члены вашего интереснейшего форума, меня - сугубо моряка, правда, прослужившего в тесном контакте с палубными летчиками на ПКР "Москва", а последние годы в феодосийском центре (всем ахтубинцам - привет! отлично мы тогда посидели после Су-30МКК). Для начала выношу на суд воспоминания моего отца: летчика-истребителя 7ИАП ВВС ЧФ (Р-40M и "Спитфайер-Mk5"). В сентябре-октябре 1944 года ему пришлось участвовать в уникальных корабельных испытаниях. Помещаю его рассказ, мною слегка обработанный, с надеждой, что кто-нибудь знает больше об этом и меня дополнит и уточнит. Сопроваждающие фото односторонние - показывают только КОР-2. Может быть есть у кого-нибудь фото со "Спитфайером" на катапульте - буду очень благодарен.

"Это было в далёком 1944 году. Крым был полностью освобождён. Наш 7 истребительный авиационный полк ВВС Черноморского флота, только что получивший орден «Красного Знамени» и наименование «Севастопольский» за освобождение Крыма и города, перебазировался и разместился на земляном аэродроме у реки Альма в небольшом татарском посёлке Бурлюк.
        В конце июня командир полка подполковник Янковский вызвал меня в кабинет.
-«Ты летал на английских самолётах «Спитфайер»?»
-«Да, летал.Перегонял для третьей эскадрильи.» - осторожно ответил я.
-«Пришёл приказ: ты переведён в 24 отдельную эскадрилью корабельной авиации. Сокращённо она называется 24 оаэка » - и он протянул мне листок с выпиской из приказа. Я смотрел на этот лист бумаги с интересом и тревогой, пытаясь вчитаться в текст от волнения. 
«Корабельная авиация»- думал я - «Что это? Почему корабельной авиации? Неужели какой-нибудь сверхсекретный авианосец: как у американцев или англичан». Если бы знал я тогда, насколько был недалёк от истины. Видя моё недоумение, командир полка пояснил: «Мне позвонили со штаба ВВС и сказали, что это организовывается новая авиа эскадрилья для взаимодействия с флотом. Будете обеспечивать и защищать от воздушных налётов корабли эскадры. Взлёт с катапульты, посадка на ближайший аэродром. Числиться будете на корабле БЧ-6».
      Новая отдельная авиа эскадрилья формировалась на аэродроме городка Миха-Цхакая в Грузии. Каждый день туда прилетали и приезжали новые группы людей.
Лётчики, техники, обслуживающий персонал размещались в большом двухэтажном здании недалеко от вокзала. Формирование происходило быстро. В течение 20 дней эскадрилья была укомплектована.
      При формировании 24 оэка официально нам доводилось, что эскадрилья состоит и предназначена:
- из звена  самолётов А-20G «Бостон» - в задачу, которых входило обеспечение кораблей буксировкой конуса для тренировки зенитных расчётов на кораблях и корректировка стрельбы артиллерии главного калибра  кораблей эскадры ЧФ;
- отряда из 10-12  истребителей «Спитфайер» для защиты кораблей в море с взлётом с катапульты и посадкой на ближайший аэродром; 
- и отряда самолётов КОР-2 – разведчиков и корректировщиков с взлётом с катапульты и посадкой возле корабля на воду.
При этом никогда слово «авианосец» не звучало. Никто из руководства не знал об истинном предназначении внезапно сформированного подразделения. Хотя, между собой удивлявшихся: зачем во время войны понадобилось отрывать боевых летчиков для выполнения столь экзотических боевых задач, если с ними ранее в более трудные, напряженные годы справлялись строевые летные подразделения.
 Идея начать строительство авианосного флота ещё в период не окончившейся Великой Войны принадлежала лично Наркому ВМФ Николаю Герасимовичу Кузнецову. С весны 1943 года шла разработка проекта, проводились закрытые эксперименты по использованию авиации с авианесущих кораблей. Наше подразделение было частью этих экспериментов. В дальнейшем, облетанные и привыкшие  к кораблям и корабельной службе летчики должны были стать ядром зарождающейся палубной авиации ВМФ СССР.
      Уже в конце июля командир эскадрильи майор Виноградов докладывал в штаб флота о готовности личного состава к выполнению боевого задания.
      После того как эскадра Черноморского флота полным составом перешла из Батуми и Поти в Новороссийск была дана команда: в конце августа нашей авиа эскадрилье перелететь в Геленджик.
      КОР-2 разместились на морском аэродроме в Геленджикской бухте, а самолёты А-20Ж и «Спитфайеры» на Тонком мысу на бетонной полосе.
      В конце сентября началась подготовка к катапультированию самолётов «Спитфайер» с крейсера «Молотов». Из Новороссийска в Геленджик пришла баржа, на которую, под руководством капитана Галкина началась погрузка 4 самолётов «Спитфайер». В течение двух дней самолёты были погружены и отправились в Новороссийск. Для катапультирования были выделены три лётчика: это командир нашего отряда старший лейтенант Пилюк А.А., командир звена лейтенант Шевченко И.И. и я, младший лейтенант Воробьёв Г.М.
 Все трое октябрьским утром выехали на автомашине – «полуторке» из Геленджика в Новороссийск. Стояла тёплая солнечная погода. Мы ехали по дороге, где совсем недавно гремели бои. Пилюк и я с интересом слушали воспоминания Шевченко, который участвовал с первых дней войны в воздушных боях. 
-«Вот где проходила линия фронта» - указывая на маленький посёлок, говорил он.
-«А ты был в Геленджике , когда погиб Лёня Севрюков?»- спросил я. Леонид Севрюков был мой земляк – ставрополец, с соседней улицы, с которым вместе летали в аэроклубе, вместе поступили и учились в Высшем Военно-морском авиационном училище имени Сталина в городе Ейске. Он попал в «ускоренный» курс и раньше меня на полгода выпустился сержантом, начал воевать и погиб как герой в небе над Новороссиском.
- «Да, конечно. Это было под вечер, когда «дневники» - пара самолётов дежуривших днем, сменилась, а «ночники», дежурившие ночью - заступали на дежурство. Вдруг - зелёная ракета с КП - сигнал вылета. Леня сменялся с дежурства, но ещё сидел в самолёте: вырулил на полосу и по газам. С набором высоты полетел на Новороссийск. «Ночники» замешкались и вылетели на 3-4 минуты позже и эти минуты оказались для него роковыми. На подходе к Новороссийску он увидел группу немецких бомбардировщиков летящих на город. Бой происходил над Цемесской бухтой на встречных курсах. С ходу сбил двух и врезался в третьего».
- « Так, что – где-то здесь он и лежит» - указывая рукой на бухту, закончил Шевченко. Мы подъезжали к окраине города.
На крейсер «Молотов» нас доставили командирским катером – что называется с «шиком». На палубе показался коренастый среднего роста капитан 1 ранга. Кто-то нам сказал: « Это - командир, Романов. Доложите ему о прибытии». Он осмотрел нас с откровенным любопытством, как подопытных кроликов. У Пилюка ему не понравились ботинки, и он тут же громогласно  распорядился, чтобы шхипер принес лётчику новые ботинки.
- «Товарищ капитан 1 ранга»- взмолился Пилюк - «Я их специально одел. Они у меня счастливые». И он торопливо стал объяснять, что в авиации не принято перед боем или сложным полётом бриться или надевать новое. 
  - «Вот я и придерживаюсь этих принципов!» - твердо закончил свои объяснения слегка небритый истребитель.
- «Хорошо. Оставайтесь с вашими принципами. Хотя у моряков свои принципы по этим вопросам». После чего подозвал дежурного и приказал проводить «товарищей лётчиков в кают-компанию вместе с их принципами» и обеспечить их флотским чаем. Добавив в нашу сторону: « Чай вам, надеюсь, не помешает?!»
После короткого перехода по трапам и коридорам мы оказались в красивом «салоне» - как отметил не унывающий Пилюк. На боевых лётчиков полевой авиации военно-морской уют произвёл впечатление: ввинченные в «пол» стулья и столы из красного дерева явно не гармонировали с нашим «принципиальным» видом. Вестовой кают-компании - весь в ослепительно белом и в накрахмаленном, без суеты подал нам на стол стаканы чая в подстаканниках и тарелки полные печенья. Подстраиваясь под общую атмосферу аристократизма мы, также не спешно, начали пить крепчайший и обжигающий чай.
А в это время на верху готовили всё к старту. В воду по направлению взлета спустились водолазы, заранее обученные как «в случае чего» быстро освободить «товарища лётчика» от всех его ремней и вытащить из кабины с глубины.
Наконец, за нами вновь пришел дежурный и вывел из «салона» наверх. Выйдя на верхнюю палубу, мы на какое-то время себя ощутили акробатами, вышедшими на арену цирка для выступления со «смертельным» номером. Не хватало для полного эффекта бурных аплодисментов и барабанной дроби: надстройки, мачты крейсера, палубы соседних кораблей и даже недалёкий берег – все было покрыто беретами, бескозырками и фуражками любопытствующих моряков.
Катапульта на крейсере располагалась между трубами. Это была рельсовая дорожка, показавшаяся мне удручающе короткой – не более 20 метров. По ней могла перемещаться тележка, закреплённая металлическими тросами. Ниже рельсовой направляющей находился длинный цилиндр с поршнем. Внизу всей установки, большим колесом, открывался клапан сжатого воздуха корабельной системы. Воздух всеми своими сотнями атмосфер давил на поршень, и он мчался вперед, увлекая вместе с собой тележку и установленный на неё самолет. В конце короткого – двухсекундного - пробега тележка складывалась, а самолёт продолжал двигаться с взлетной скоростью в родной стихии. Так это все звучало теоретически. Теперь нам предстояло проверить это на практике. Вспомнились, неожиданно, забытые со школьной довоенной поры строчки великого поэта: «Суха теория – мой друг, а древо жизни бурно зеленеет!» Ладно, посмотрим - особенно насчет жизни.
Конец катапульты был развернут на правый борт в сторону моря и нависал над водой на высоте метров 8-10. На катапульте для начала установили палубный гидросамолет КОР-2(Бе-4). На нем всем нам по очереди дал «провозной» вылет инспектор ВВС ВМФ лётчик-испытатель Соколов. Только после обеда место на катапульте занял боевой истребитель - один из наших «Спитфайеров». Первым летел, как самый опытный, Пилюк. Он пожал нам руки, надел парашют, забрался по трапам и переходам наверх к самолёту и сел в привычную кабину. Было видно, как он повозился с ремнями, накрепко слившись со своей боевой, повидавшей виды машиной. Вот он закрыл колпак. Взревел мотор на предельных оборотах. Летчик, плотно откинувшись к спинке сидения, напряжённо замер. 
Мне было хорошо видно как на пульте управления перед инженером - капитаном 2 ранга, крепко сжимавшим пусковое колесо, как-то неожиданно загорелся транспарант - сигнал: «ГОТОВ К ВЗЛЁТУ». Инженер одним махом открыл клапан. Тележка, как выстрел рванула вперед вместе с истребителем, сложилась и внезапно освободившийся от опоры аппарат удивлённо на секунду завис у борта корабля, ревя мотором и негодуя за издевательства над ним. Но затем, все же оттолкнувшись от плотно сжатого винтом воздуха, просев на 5-6 метров начал постепенно удаляться от борта, от морских волн, набирая ежесекундно скорость и уверенность в полёте. Море бескозырок взвилось в безудержном восторге. Оглушающее «УРА» покрыло весь амфитеатр благодарных зрителей, заглушая всё удаляющейся мотор.
Вторым, после соответствующего цикла операций по установке с баржи на корабль другого истребителя, вылетел Шевченко. Зрители были также благодарны за зрелище.
И вот когда всё вокруг стало приобретать багряные рельефные тона октябрьского закатного солнца, а кое-кто из зрителей покинул свои «рублёвые» места занимать очередь с бачками у камбузных амбразур к раздаче флотского ужина – настал и мой черёд.
Мой самолет занял место на катапульте. Надел парашют. Поднялся и сел в кабину. Пристегнулся. Рукоятку управления самолётом, коротко – РУС, поставил в нейтральное положение. Оттримировал рули высоты на подъем. Дал полный газ и закрепил рукоятку управления двигателем (РУД), специально приспособленным крючком. Надел подлокотники, зафиксировав руки, прижался к спинке сидения. Главное что-нибудь не забыть. Любая ошибка – смерть. Нет! Об этом сейчас лучше не думать. 
 Мотор ревет, истребитель дрожит, сердце, мобилизуя весь организм к предстоящему испытанию, бьётся как двигатель на предельных оборотах. В голове больше нет места для посторонних мыслей, все действия автоматические. Еще несколько секунд проходят с ощущениями обреченного на казнь перед неминуемой гильотиной и … я нажимаю ЭТУ кнопку - сигнал «ГОТОВ» на РУДе.
«ГОТОВ К ВЫЛЕТУ»!!!
Какая-то страшная, неудержимая сила вдавила меня. Весь мир мгновенно почернел. На некоторое время четко ощутил отделение своего «Я» от ставшего чужим тела. Но вскоре все неприятные ощущения исчезают, руки вновь начинают действовать автоматически: убрать подлокотники, с РУДа снимаю фиксирующий крючок, освобождаю РУС от крепления, беру слегка на себя, выравниваю горизонт. А теперь можно и осмотреться по сторонам. Внизу корабли эскадры, набережная – всё усеяно людьми, все машут, кажется, кричат. Снимаю форсаж. Закладываю крутейший вираж – знай наших!
 Все.
Теперь домой. На Геленджик! До чего же есть хочется. Какой сегодня день длинный.

----------


## Д.Срибный

Спасибо, очень интересно!
Есть ряд вопросов - вышлю ПМ :-)

----------


## Varvar

День добрый!!!
Большое спасибо за интересный рассказ!
Фотография со Спитфайром на катапульте крейсера "Молотов" в последнем АиК была, теперь только во вторник смогу скан сделать. Но она помоему ещё где-то встречалась.
Судя по статье из этого же журнала, полёты Спитфайров с катапульты продолжались и в 1946?
Видимо в статье из журнала есть неточность, написано что катапультирования в годы войны не осуществлялись а только в 1946 году запускался один Спитфайр с борта крейсера "Молотов".

----------


## Vorob

Спасибо за помощь! Именно с этой неточностью я и пытаюсь разобраться. Веть, как только идея строительства авианосцев в  1946 года была "Хозяином" окончательно похоронена, то наличие на КРЛ "Молотов" катапульты и авиационного вооружения стало абсурдом и его немедленно убрали. С тактической точки зрения, оно, на тот период, стало анахронизмом - бесполезной "бочкой похора" на верхней палубе, крайне опасной в артиллерийском бою. Истребительное авиационное вооружение на КРЛ "Молотов" до 1946 года имело смысл только как повод содержать и тренировать летчиков 24 оэка ЧФ, как будущее ядро палубных авиационных подразделений ВМФ в случае положительного решения вопроса по авианосцам.

----------


## Varvar

Конечно интересно разобраться в событиях, может даже документы какие - нибудь остались, чтобы определиться с датой.
И даже в 44-м катапультные Спиты врядли могли представлять серьёзную защиту для корабля, может разве что в роли разведчика или корректировщика, но для этой цели лучше летающую лодку использовать, она хоть потом на корабль возвращалась. Самое оптимальное и эффективное размещение самолётов на кораблях это авианосец. Удивляет ещё одно, если экономически страна не потянула постройки «полноценного» авианосца, но почему хотя бы не сделали по типу эскортных авианосцев союзников, переделкой какого нибудь транспорта.

----------


## Varvar

Обещанное фото, из журнала "Авиация и Космонавтика" №5/2006
Подпись под фото " "Спитфайр" V на катапульте крейсера "Молотов" после войны".

----------


## Vorob

Крайне благодарен за фото! Вот так - ищешь и всегда находишь, даже если уходят на это десятки лет. 
Беглый анализ фото:
 - во-первых,судя по качеству (большая засветка от солнца), снимали уже в низких лучах, после 15.00 с направления ВВЮ на ЗЗС осенью - что совпадает по времени с описанием отца;
- во-вторых, виден близкий берег портового города, совпадающий по типу с домами на предыдущей фото с КОР-2 - это Новороссийск. 
 Я знаком с портами Черного моря за 33 года службы на ЧФ, только в Новороссийске КРЛ пр.26бис мог так близко и в таком ракурсе расположиться в бухте у самого берега. Почему в печатных источниках говорят о послевоенном времени (1946 год, как правило)?Пока точно не знаю, но предполагаю, что кто-то из участников событий сказал, что "испытания проходили после войны на Черном море" и был, по-своему, прав. Испытания действительно проходили после завершения боевых действий на Черноморском флоте в сентябре 1944 года, когда Румыния и Болгария сдались и стали нашими союзниками, а Черное море стало для немцев недоступно. Кроме обеспечения Ялтинской конференции в январе 1945 года, боевого траления собственных мин, ЧФ и его ВВС  в других боевых операциях с сентября 1944 года уже не участвовали. Война с немцами на Черном море закончилась. Возможно авторы, не поняв фразы, везде теперь эту ошибку повторяют.
 Отец ушел из 24 оэка после её расформирования в 1946 году, но кроме 1944 года других полетов, по его словам, не было - как не было других,  более подготовленных летчиков, в отряде "Спитфайров" 24оэка, кто мог бы эти полеты в 1946 году выполнить. Найти бы первоисточник этой информации, точнее, соответствующий архивный документ или "живые" воспоминания свидетелей. Но то, что эти события происходили в 1944 году я уже доказал воспоминаниями непосредственного участника событий, летчика, моего отца, написанные им еще в 1980 году в полном здравии в возрасте 57-лет. Да и по истории КРЛ Молотов"(с 3.08.1957г - КРЛ"Слава") других длительных заходов(до снятия в начале 1947 года катапульты и постановки крейсера на капитальный ремонт в Севастополе в 1948 году) в Новороссийск - сразу после войны - у него не было. Да и не было смысла ради этих полетов "гонять" крейсер в Новороссийск, если он постоянно базировался в "закрытом" Севастополе, а полеты в 1946 году удобнее было-бы проводить на рейде Качи или Альмы. По-моему, так!

----------


## Vorob

Товарищи летчики!
 Прошу прокоментировать фото "Спитфайра". Судя по положению закрылок "на взлет" - истребитель непосредственно "снят" перед пуском (слово ВЗЛЕТ как-то не подходит), но ... почему у него шасси выпущено?! Ведь задача после пуска удержаться в воздухе и как можно быстрее набрать скорость - а тут шасси, сопротивление воздуха?

----------


## vvn

Я сын Неверова В.Ф. морского лётчика служившего в 24 оаэка,после него
остались фотографии полётов и службы в Севастополе и Ейске , лётная книжка и я могу выложить на обсуждение,что я узнал.
из книжки-боевая подготовка весь 1943 на ПО-2 и УТ-2
1944 май-июнь 82 оаэ на МБР-2
1944 июль-декабрь 1946 -КОР-2
1945 март начало полётов на катапультирование
На фотографии- в самолёте КОР-2 на учениях перед катапультированием
с крейсера Молотов в июне 1946г.Какие фамилии-механик старшина Давыденко, штурман Николай Павлович Абразумов(отец назвал его истинный моряк) и отец, это его экипаж.
Далее фамилии -Нач штаба капитан Понамарёв,командир Агафонов он летал на ПО-2  только с отцом и называл его Васёк , отец был самый молодой,и смелый ,а летали в основном ночью, нач штаба потом стал майор Студеничников и в конце нач. штаба майор Щербина  
Есть фотография  эскадрилья 16.04.47 Фамилии-
Лебедев, Маутин, Абарин,Щербина, Поздняков,Полог, Якунин,Иванов,
Виноградов,Филиппов,Пустил  ьник,Паталах,Дремук, Стоенков, Игнатенко,
Марченко, Богомолов,Захаренко, Абразумов,Неверов. 
до 1948 отец ещё летал в Севастополе и на КОР-2 и на Каталине.
Мне нужно, кто еще жив , жив в памяти , в документах, представил любую информацию о том времени и об отце.О войне он говорил мало. 
Потом отец летал Дальний Восток -Суходол, Океанская, Сов.гавань.

----------

